# Sandhill Crane 09



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Son-in-law and I took our Wyoming cranes tonight. A nice hunt over decoys.

Brady has young bird:









I have an old bird: 









Both cranes were full of grasshoppers. They will taste like beef....soaked in Copenhagen.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

An old bird for an old bird, fitting! *Congrats Goob!!*

I hope to drop mine this weekend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> An old bird for an old bird, fitting! *Congrats Goob!!*
> 
> I hope to drop mine this weekend.


Good luck Will!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lifes good 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job, glad to see you filled that tag!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Goob. 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job Goob, congrats.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone else have a tag for one of these. Every morning and night I have around 10-15 of them come in on a hay field neext to my house.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> They will taste like beef....soaked in Copenhagen.


 _/O _/O _/O


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Goob. Those big ol' birds are pretty dang fun to hunt. But I beg to differ on the taste, the ones I've shot where **** good eatin. I used to get them up along the Bear river and they mostly ate grain and that may have made a difference in the flavor.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats. why hunt them


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

A dream come true. A bird thats tastes like copenhagen. Where do I get one?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

As always, I was hunting cranes near a grain field. Apparently the wheat is not ripe enough for them. So they are gorging themselves on grasshoppers. You don't know that untill you put your bird down. Dang the luck.

I like beef and copenhagen. It will not go to waste and you don't know me very well to imply such a thing.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Copenhagen sausage?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> It will not go to waste and you don't know me very well to imply such a thing


.
Was this in response to my question if it was really wasnt implying anything just wondering if its just trophy hunting or are they good eatin or both.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FSHCHSR said:


> > It will not go to waste and you don't know me very well to imply such a thing
> 
> 
> .
> Was this in response to my question if it was really wasnt implying anything just wondering if its just trophy hunting or are they good eatin or both.


both


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job getting in to them thanks for the photos.


----------

